# Sonnenbarsch schwimmt immer an einer Stelle



## adonishummel (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,habe mir zwei __ Sonnenbarsche zwecks Nachwuchsverhinderung meiner Goldfische zugelegt.Klappt alles auch gut.Meine __ Barsche habe ich seit dem Frühjahr nicht mehr gesehen aber seit letzter Woche schwimmen sie immer an einer Stelle oberhalb von einem Pflanzkorb.Kann es sein das ich ein Pärchen habe und die dort Laichen wollen.Die beiden Barsche sehen aber völlig gleich aus.
Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## waterman (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch schwimmt immer an einer Stelle*

Hallo "Adonis",

das sieht so aus. Meine Erfahrung mit den Barschen an der Seerose war aber, dass immer nur ein __ Barsch das Nest bewachte (und mich attackierte, wenn ich zu nahe kam).
Wenn dem so ist, hast Du aber bald ein Problem mit der Barschpopulation 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Doris (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch schwimmt immer an einer Stelle*

Hallo "Adonishummel"

Ich habe bei unseren Sonnenbarschen festgestellt, dass sie ihr Aussehen verändern, wenn sie ihren "Laichtanz" veranstalten.

 
Bildqualität ist leider nicht so gut​


----------



## rut49 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch schwimmt immer an einer Stelle*

Hallo, Adonis,
meiner Meinung nach kann man __ Sonnenbarsche nur an den unterschiedlich großen Flecken hinter den Kiemen erkennen.
Auch ich habe sie zur Geburtenkontrolle eingesetzt, und sie arbeiten sehr zuverlässig. Bei mir haben die 3 allerdings alle nur kleine Flecken.
Wenn du ein Paar haben solltest, dann wird sich bei dem Verhalten bald Nachwuchs einstellen. Sonnenbarsche verteidigen ihre  Brutstätte sehr agressiv. (hab ich beim Nachbarn gesehen)

 Halt deine Hand lieber nicht ins Wasser- es sei denn, du ziehst Handschuhe an.
mfG Regina


----------



## Gerd11 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch schwimmt immer an einer Stelle*

Hallo 
jetzt werden die __ sonnenbarsche zur Plage die vermehren sich noch schlimmer wie die Goldfische!
gruss gerd


----------



## adonishummel (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch schwimmt immer an einer Stelle*

Danke für die Antworten.Ganz toll ist natürlich das ich das Problem Goldfische gelöst habe aber nun das Problem __ Barsch ansteht.im übrigen schwimmt immer nur ein Barsch dort herum und doch nicht beide.


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch schwimmt immer an einer Stelle*

hmmm...jetzt kommt der __ Hecht ins Spiel :hai


----------



## goldfisch (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch schwimmt immer an einer Stelle*

Für einen Sonnebarsch kommt natürlich nur Lepisosteus osseus in Frage.


----------



## kobel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sonnenbarsch schwimmt immer an einer Stelle*

Hallo
Da haben wir ja wohl alle dieses Problem. Ich habe im Herbst einen Sonnenbarsch in meinen Teich gesetzt, um den Goldfischnachwuchs klein zu halten. Habe ihn allerdings nicht vorschriftsmäßig eingesetzt, also ohne Temperaturanpassung usw. So blieb er erst einmal geschockt am Grund auf der Seite liegen. Erst danach wurde ich aufgeklärt, was man beim Fische einsetzen beachten muß. Ich habe den Sonnenbarsch danach nie wieder gesehen.
Deshalb habe ich im Frühjahr den nächsten Sonnenbarsch eingesetzt. Nun aber mit größter Vorsicht. Aber auch dieser ließ sich nicht mehr blicken, bis ich ihn jetzt Anfang Juni immer an der gleichen Stelle im Kreis schwimmen sah. Nach einer Woche war er wieder weg.
Heute sehe ich ihn doch wieder, und zwar in Begleitung. Wieder an der gleichen Stelle. Beide Fische schwammen nebeneinander, immer im Kreis. Sie waren etwa gleich groß, aber vom Aussehen her unterschiedlich. Einer mit einem schillernden runden Fleck am Kiemenende, der Andere ohne diesen Fleck, dafür aber mit senkrechten silbernen Streifen über den ganzen Körper.
Nun werden wohl bald mehr __ Sonnenbarsche als Goldfische im Teich schwimmen.

MfG Konrad:beeten


----------

